# houbařit a jet na vodu



## peysek

Has any-one got hints how to translate these two expressions "houbařit" (to describe it for those, who don´t speak Czech, it means that people walk through forests in order to find some edible mushroom; maybe he "picks mushrooms" or how to translate it?) and the other one "jet na vodu" (means "go down a river" or "descend a river" with the use of a canoe or kayak, even with rafts); there are some hints included here but "go rafting", for example, doesn´t refer to kayaks; is there a cathegory/name for people who deal with this activity ("vodák")? 

Thanks for your answers in advance.


----------



## Jana337

Ahoj, vítám Tě ve fóru. 

Houbařit - to go mushrooming but you may need to explain the background a bit because that activity is hardly so popular elsewhere. Mushroom hunting also exists 
Jet na vodu - I blithely thought that rafting captured it all but now that you disabused me of that notion, I'd go for paddling.  I hope someone more competent chips in and clarifies it. If not here, you could try to describe the activity in English Only and hope that a soulmate replies. 

Jana


----------



## peysek

Moc díky za odpověď. V USA se používá, jak jsem tohle léto zjistil, to go mushroom hunging. Ježdění na vodu je paddling.


----------



## Nasta

Hi, as long as I know, you can use mushroom picking - this is used by Italians in North America, and they should know


----------

